# Bouge ton pied que je vois la mer



## krystof (26 Février 2003)

La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est évident :
Le chat.
Sinon il n'y aurait pas de question.

C'est bon????


----------



## krystof (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est bon????   * 

[/QUOTE]






 A toi de voir


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 A toi de voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le chat.
Pour pouvoir lui donner sa langue.

c'es bon ????


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Le chat.
Pour pouvoir lui donner sa langue.

c'es bon ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!!


----------



## krystof (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon et bien le Rembrant, alors !
Je deteste les chats. (j'ai dit les chats seulement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je deteste les chats. (j'ai dit les chats seulement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux préciser


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu peux préciser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les mâles.


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2003)

" ce que l'on appelle art est uniquement ce qui a survécu aux catastrophes et qui nous laisse une trace de la création de l'époque" a dit Mekas... mais bon...


----------



## toph (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rembrandt , le chat on s'en balance et de plus il doit avoirs  7 vies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis s'il est pas trop con , il se sauve comme un grand


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça marche pas avec un monet ? ,sinon je préfére




car si le chat est accroché au mur aussi,il ne vaut plus un pet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en fait il faut sauver sa propre peau avant !


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, sans doute en suivant le chat prealablement detaché du mur.


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ça marche pas avec un monet ? ,sinon je préfére




* 

[/QUOTE]

smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack !!


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En effet c'était une très bonne devinette. Tu en as une autre?


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

En effet c'était une très bonne devinette. Tu en as une autre? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonpat et Alem sont sur un bateau. Alem tombe à l'eau. Qui c'est qui l'a poussé


----------



## donatello (27 Février 2003)

Bon je vais essayer de répondre sérieusement MOI...

La question est claire: faut-il sauver une vie même si dans ce cas elle n'a pas beaucoup "d'importance" ou un objet inanimé qui lui a une importance énorme. Bien entendu il n'y a pas de réponse objective à ce problème (c'est bien pour cela qu'on nous le pose d'ailleurs). 
Il n'est donc plus question que de subjectivité, il faut choisir de la manière la plus égoïste qui soit.
En terme d'égo, la solution la plus gratifiante est de sauver le tableau, ainsi on gagne sur plusieurs tableaux (ah ah): on fait les gros titre des journaux ("un homme au bord de la mort sauve un chef d'oeuvre du patrimoine de l'humanité"); et on se conserve une réserve financière confortable pour les années à venir. Si on sauve le chat, au mieux on a droit à un entrefilet dans un quotidien régional et quand il meurt 5 ans plus tard on a plus rien...
C'est tout vu.

Ps: j'ai pas de chat.


----------



## donatello (27 Février 2003)

eh chuis plus membre junior!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







champagne pour tout le monde!!!

je crois que j'étais le plus vieux membre junior sur ce forum

wahooo, à moi la belle vie!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par donatello:</font><hr /> *

Ps: j'ai pas de chat.  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as un Rembrandt ?


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par donatello:</font><hr /> * Bon je vais essayer de répondre sérieusement MOI...

La question est claire: faut-il sauver une vie même si dans ce cas elle n'a pas beaucoup "d'importance" ou un objet inanimé qui lui a une importance énorme. Bien entendu il n'y a pas de réponse objective à ce problème (c'est bien pour cela qu'on nous le pose d'ailleurs). 
Il n'est donc plus question que de subjectivité, il faut choisir de la manière la plus égoïste qui soit.
En terme d'égo, la solution la plus gratifiante est de sauver le tableau, ainsi on gagne sur plusieurs tableaux (ah ah): on fait les gros titre des journaux ("un homme au bord de la mort sauve un chef d'oeuvre du patrimoine de l'humanité"); et on se conserve une réserve financière confortable pour les années à venir. Si on sauve le chat, au mieux on a droit à un entrefilet dans un quotidien régional et quand il meurt 5 ans plus tard on a plus rien...
C'est tout vu.

Ps: j'ai pas de chat.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu calcules donc tes actes en fonction de la postérité qui pourra s'en suivre. C'est une façon de voir les choses.


----------



## donatello (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu calcules donc tes actes en fonction de la postérité qui pourra s'en suivre. C'est une façon de voir les choses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas forcemment la postérité mais en envisageant égoïstement ce qui sera le mieux pour moi. Tant qu'à ne pas mourir dans un incendie, autant profiter de la vie qui reste, et je me dis que jen profiterai plus avec un rembrandt qu'avec un salaud de chat à qui je devrai acheter à bouffer tous les jours et qui me remerciera en mourant quelques années plus tard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà... Quant au rembrandt, j'en ai dégoté un pas cher aux puces de st ouen, une affaire...

bon à vous maintenant


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

T'as acheté celui-là :


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

Putain d'affaire...
Bon le chat j'le tue. Comme ça on a pas à se poser de question et puis il risquerait de ma faire culbuter en sauvant le Rembrant.
Le Rembrant je le sauve donc !
Je le vends, avec l'argent j'achète des chats et un fusil et je fais un massacre en me disant que m'a vie est foutue car ce con de chat était peut-être un génie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(bonpat arrête tu te fais du mal...)

Y'a une réponse à cette devinette où c'est pour me rendre dingue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



déjà qu'il faut pas grand chose pour que j'achète un fusil ... ou un chien ! Tiens avant jaimais bien les chiens mais quand on vit à Paris on a envie de tous les tuer avec leur maître qui leur font faire des crottes partout. Un jour on pourra même plus ouvrir les fenêtres avec tous ces corps de chien et de chats en décomposition Tout ça pour un Rembrant !


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Y'a une réponse à cette devinette où c'est pour me rendre dingue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!!


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et bien alors qui faut-il sauver et pourquoi ?


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

One more time


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas une devinette...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

encore une fois !


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

et bien alors qui faut-il sauver et pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas de "bonne" solution (ou de solution meilleure que l'autre), t'as pas lu le post de donatello ?


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

et bien alors qui faut-il sauver et pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un indice Bonpat : le chat est noir


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

One more time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Shoot again !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

encore une fois !   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben viiiiiiiiii !!


----------



## bebert (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi j'hésite !


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi j'hésite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Dépêche-toi ! Ca brûle


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Un indice Bonpat : le chat est noir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

J'suis pas aidé, pour moi tous les chats sont noirs.


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

dans 5 minutes je quitte le boulot. Je prends la caisse, je fonce à l'appart. en route je penserai à ce con de chat.


Si j'ai un accident je saurai pourquoi...


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * dans 5 minutes je quitte le boulot. Je prends la caisse, je fonce à l'appart. en route je penserai à ce con de chat.


Si j'ai un accident je saurai pourquoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien arrivé !
Je crois avoir compris quelque chose : ce n'est pas une devinette !

C'est sûr maintenant, j'ai trouvé, c'est pas une devinette. Il ne faut pas répondre, il ne faut même pas la lire, il faut tuer le chat (v'la qu'ça me reprends). Je vais me reposer un coup...


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Bien arrivé !
Je crois avoir compris quelque chose : ce n'est pas une devinette !

C'est sûr maintenant, j'ai trouvé, c'est pas une devinette. Il ne faut pas répondre, il ne faut même pas la lire, il faut tuer le chat (v'la qu'ça me reprends). Je vais me reposer un coup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

peut etre ,mais ça n'empêche que je viens d'en voir un gris passé,quelqu'un l'aurait lavé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour rembrandt ,je n'y suis pour rien


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2003)

les chats c'est rien que des branleurs !


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * les chats c'est rien que des branleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a peut-être pas queue ?  Warf ! warf ! warf !


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

Le chat sans hésiter.
Un Rembrandt, ça se repeint (surtout s'il n'est pas à moi)
Même si le chat a 7 vies, je suis certain que celle en cours était sa préférée.

Je trouve celle-ci plus dure :
un homme et un chien sont en train de se noyer. Qui sauvez-vous?
Derrida développait le problème en séminaire pendant une heure à peu près. Pour bien sûr ne pas y apporter de réponse.


----------



## pem (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Un indice Bonpat : le chat est noir * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben évidemment, tu l'as mis dans le feu !


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * les chats c'est rien que des branleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

_c'etait un message du CCC, le Comité Contre les Chats_


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'etait un message du CCC, le Comité Contre les Chats



* 

[/QUOTE]

 Quelque part dans les années 80 !


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je trouve celle-ci plus dure :
un homme et un chien sont en train de se noyer. Qui sauvez-vous?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Aucun, je sais pas nager


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On saura quand ce qu'il fallait dire?


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On saura quand ce qu'il fallait dire?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'aide un peu. Un élément de réponse  ici


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je t'aide un peu. Un élément de réponse  ici






* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais alors c'est super ça? Et en quoi elle est fameuse cette question ?

J'en ai une autre :
Deux lapins vont se faire écraser, vous pouvez en sauver un, lequel?


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

Le plus gros. Pour faire un bon civet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le chat parce que je peux en faire un bon civet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est vraiment fastoche !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Le chat parce que je peux en faire un bon civet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est vraiment fastoche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]






 J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon ?  Peut-être là mais pas ailleurs


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

- du nouveau ? 
- non le thread se barre doucement à la dérive
 - attends je vais te le ramener ton thread 
- t'es un chic type bonpat
 - je sais mais tout le monde ne le comprend pas forcément 
- tu sais bonpat j'aurai aimé te ressembler
 - tu aimes les films de gladiateurs 
- ...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *  - du nouveau ? 
- non le thread se barre doucement à la dérive
 - attends je vais te le ramener ton thread 
- t'es un chic type bonpat
 - je sais mais tout le monde ne le comprend pas forcément 
- tu sais bonpat j'aurai aimé te ressembler
 - tu aimes les films de gladiateurs 
- juste quand c'est moi le héros
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La fameuse question :

Vous êtes dans une maison en feu.
Sur un mur, un Rembrandt (authentique, si, si), puis, un chat.
Qui sauvez-vous et pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et toi, Krystof, qui sauves-tu et pourquoi ?


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Et toi, Krystof, qui sauves-tu et pourquoi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai perdu la solution. Bouge pas, je cherche un peu dans mon foullis, et je te réponds le plus vite possible.


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai perdu la solution. Bouge pas, je cherche un peu dans mon foullis, et je te réponds le plus vite possible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Alors tu as trouvé ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Toujours pas. C'est un bordel, je te raconte pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pourtant, j'étais sûr de l'avoir posé près du Rembrandt, mais plus aucune trace.


----------



## cacalimero (5 Juin 2003)

Aucune trace ?

Sur ?

T'as regardé dans le calbute ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Bah oui, vraiment aucune. Je l'ai retourné ce matin.


----------



## cacalimero (5 Juin 2003)

Tu pensais pas être capable de retourner ton calbute, ce matin...

Et puis finalement oui, tu vois, comme quoi...


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Et oui. Normalement, à cette heure-ci, je devrais être en train de regarder Pyramide. Et le pire, c'est que j'y trouverais un grand intérêt.

Après, j'attendrais impatiemment Derrick, et là, extase totale assurée.


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Et oui. Normalement, à cette heure-ci, je devrais être en train de regarder Pyramide. Et le pire, c'est que j'y trouverais un grand intérêt.

Après, j'attendrais impatiemment Derrick, et là, extase totale assurée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu partages ton calbute avec Derrick ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu partages ton calbute avec Derrick ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, lui, il est plutôt slip kangourou. J'aime pas, je suis allergique aux poils.


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, lui, il est plutôt slip kangourou. J'aime pas, je suis allergique aux poils.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu dis ça parce que tu ne te lèves pas de bon poil...!!


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai que sans ma Guinness matinale, faut pas trop me chercher.


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai que sans ma Guinness matinale, faut pas trop me chercher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Profites en.
C'était ma boisson préférée (à la pression seulement) et je suis de venu allergique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors quand tu en bois une, bois en aussi une pour moi !


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Avec plaisir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, avec tous ceux qui m'ont dit d'en boire une à leur santé, ça me fait 12 fûts par soirée. Et dans tout ça, rien qu'un verre pour ma santé à moi !


----------



## cacalimero (5 Juin 2003)

Oui mais ta santé à toi est parfaite...


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Oui, je sais. Mais faut dire aussi que je ne fume pas.


----------



## cacalimero (5 Juin 2003)

Mouais...

Sinon, lou bicou ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Toujours en place.


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

Tu loues à l'année ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Mouais...

Sinon, lou bicou ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Marcha ben


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Calant de villafrancha...


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu loues à l'année ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, j'ai la formule touriste, pour les parisiens, et la formule "on a tout essayé, je croyais pas que ça existait, la nature est vraiment bien faite !"


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Sinon y a la formule, "et encore t'as rien vu...."


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs, viens voir : ZIP


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Ou alors pour les gourmands (y en a...) on trouve aussi la formule "tagada tsoin tsoin" avec la brouette hirsute en option (voir fig 1).


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Pour les acrobates, je me permet de rajouter la formule "Youplaboum" - Voir fig. 37


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

dans tous les cas, c'est "houlalalalalala"!! _voir figure optionnelle n° 609..._


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Et du synthole il n'en a pas évidement....


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Dans ce cas, je suggère Domestos.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Dans ce cas, je suggère Domestos.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans  *son* cas ???


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Même la science ne peut plus rien y faire.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Même la science ne peut plus rien y faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne reste plus que la bonne vielle ventouse


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Ou les aiguilles à tricoter.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

A l'ancienne quoi...
Comme au bon vieux temps


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

Je propose les sangsues


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * Je propose les sangsues   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarfffff!!!!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

ah ça les fait rigoler les histoires de clysteres....


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * ah ça les fait rigoler les histoires de clysteres....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et boules de gomme


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Ça fait toujours rire les histoires de boules.


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Mouarfffff!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le "© 'tanplan" après alors ?!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et le "© 'tanplan" après alors ?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé je sais pas le faire sur un pécé


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé je sais pas le faire sur un pécé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Très simple :
Ctrl + alt + Maj + espace + F12 + esc + C = ©


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Très simple :
Ctrl + alt + Maj + espace + F12 + esc + C = ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

'Faudra que je vienne au boulot avec mon poulpe domestique. Huit bras c'est pas de trop pour utiliser un pécé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_PS: quelqu'un se souvient du mouvement poulpiste?  _


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé je sais pas le faire sur un pécé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Petit joueur !!


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Rien sur le mouvement Poulpiste dans mes archives...

Mais les infos sont les bienvenues...


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Excellent film, alors que les romans ne sont (à mon sens...) que de pâles copie de San Antonio...

Daroussin, gigantesque comme toujours...

"T'as eu peur ?"
il s'approche...
"Plus maintenant..."


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Rien sur le mouvement Poulpiste dans mes archives...

Mais les infos sont les bienvenues...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pierre Desproges avec un poulpe sur la tete au cours d'une des emissions "cultes" de "Merci Bernard"


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Ah voilà...bizarre que google trouve rien...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Ah voilà...bizarre que google trouve rien...
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai cherché aussi quand ca m'est revenu a propos du poulpe cité plus haut: nada

il me semble que l'emission etait produite et/ou réalisée par Jean Michel Ribes. Faudra que je cherche de ce coté la


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

"Merci Bernard série de trente émissions pour FR3 écrites avec Topor, Gébé et Desproges (de 1982 à 1984)"

Du beau linge quand meme


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Ouaip, depuis qu'il est mort, on a plus de nouvelles de Desproges, c'est con...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

D'autant plus que Lagaffe n'est toujours pas mort lui..


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Ben non, comme quoi y a pas de justice...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

M'en parlez pas ma bonne dame.. 
Et si non, le petit dernier il va bien? Il vous a pas fait une bonne angine comme celui de madame Michaud j'espere?
Ah la pov' madame michaud, elle en a du souci avec son Maurice...


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Comment vous n'avez pas appris pour Maurice Michaud ?

Il a été écrasé par un 38 tonnes, alors qu'il tentait de récupérer son ballon, sur l'autoroute A8...

Il parait qu'on retrouvé des morceaux jusqu'a Avignon...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

Ah c'est pour ca qu'elle me parlait plus de son angine!
Remarquez, dans un sens, c'est les pecheurs d'ecrevisses qui vont etre contents...
Comme quoi y'a pas d'secret: le malheur de uns fait le bonheur des autres


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai c'est comme ce pauvre Monsieur DURUT, mort de faim chez lui, et dévoré par son caniche avant que les pompiers ne trouvent le corps...

Le caniche était vivant...

Heureusement...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

Faut dire que monsieur Durut il faisait bien dans les 160 kg. Pour un caniche ca laisse le temps de voir venir.
En plus ca le changeait de ses boites


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Oui, mais sur la fin il avait beaucoup maigri...

Il ne mangeait plus que des brocollis cuit à l'eau...

Il avait perdu trente kilos en 3 semaines...

Dommage qu'aprés il se soit mis à faire de la rétention d'eau...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

La retention d'eau c'est surement ce qui a sauvé Kiki (le caniche) de la deshydratation: parceque je suis sûr que personne n'avait songé a venir lui changer sa gamelle.
Le gens sont d'un égoïsme de nos jours!


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Quand on pense que la voisine madame HIRSUTE, ne l'a plus entendu pendant 3 semaines sans se méfier...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

C'est comme sa petite nièce Pamélla, pas une visite depuis au moins 6 mois...
Bon j'vous laisse, faut que j'aille changer mon Antoinette. Depuis qu'elle a son prolapsus elle se sent plus aller


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Je vais gerber je reviens...


----------



## krystof (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Je vais gerber je reviens...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours pas fini


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2003)

C'est inquiétant...


----------



## cacalimero (9 Juin 2003)

J'ai fait caca aussi...


----------



## krystof (9 Juin 2003)

Les 2 en même temps


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Les 2 en même temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A mon humble avis: dysenterie aggravée. L'hopital est nécessaire. et vite....


----------



## cacalimero (9 Juin 2003)

Oui...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Oui...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, si tu parles encore, ce n'est pas désespéré... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un double (ou triple vu le cas) pastis devrait suffire


----------



## cacalimero (9 Juin 2003)

Je ne bois jamais de pastis, c'est pour les poivrots.

Seulement du vin, et du whisky (par n'importe lesquels en plus...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Je ne bois jamais de pastis, c'est pour les poivrots.

Seulement du vin, et du whisky (par n'importe lesquels en plus...)



* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle mentalité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais dans certains cas, le pastis est un MEDICAMENT s'il est bu sans eau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finalement je prescris: dose quadruple


----------



## cacalimero (9 Juin 2003)

C'est exact certains racontent qu'il a des vertus apaisantes, pour les gens souffrant de dérangement intestinal...

Delà à le boire sans eau...glups...

C'est sur que si on survit, aprés on craint plus rien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * C'est exact certains racontent qu'il a des vertus apaisantes, pour les gens souffrant de dérangement intestinal...

Delà à le boire sans eau...glups...

C'est sur que si on survit, aprés on craint plus rien...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi crois-tu que Thebig est toujours aussi vert


----------



## cacalimero (10 Juin 2003)

Je ne crois pas que thebig est encore vert.

Du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Je ne crois pas que thebig est encore vert.

Du tout.




* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je cours lui répéter


----------



## cacalimero (10 Juin 2003)

J'ai pas peur, j'ai un slip en cuir avec des clous...

Alors t'as qu'a voir...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * J'ai pas peur, j'ai un slip en cuir avec des clous...

Alors t'as qu'a voir...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben il doit etre drolement depuis ce temps


----------



## cacalimero (10 Juin 2003)

Attention je ne le met pas tous les jours (à cause des clous...) !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Attention je ne le met pas tous les jours (à cause des clous...) !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

je te l'avais pourtant dit: A L'EXTERIEUR les clous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon pauvre, comme je te plains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




assis sur de la glace tu vas t'enrhumer


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * 
Seulement du vin, et du whisky (par n'importe lesquels en plus...)



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as essayé celui là:






Presqu'aussi bien que la javel au pin des landes


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

La javel au pin des glandes, c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La javel au pin des glandes, c'est pas mal non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop sireupeux pour moi


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

Faut laisser vieillir. La 12 ans élevée en fût de chienne est pas mal.


----------



## cacalimero (10 Juin 2003)

Grande forme krystof aujourd'hui...






Tu te rends compte que si j'avais écrits ça je me serais fait jeter séance tenante ???


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Tu te rends compte que si j'avais écrits ça je me serais fait jeter séance tenante ???
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le simple fait d'y penser te serait fatal.


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

Au fait, toujours pas retrouvé la réponse ?


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2003)

A force de chercher la réponse, je ne me rappelle même plus la question. C'était quoi déjà


----------



## bonpat (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * A force de chercher la réponse, je ne me rappelle même plus la question. C'était quoi déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

*"L'est où Oupsy ?"* , non ?


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2003)

Je pense que tu es mieux placé que moi pour le savoir.


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

Bon ben alors je dis "le chat" !
c'est bon ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Trop tard !! Tout a brûler !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Bon ben alors je dis "le chat" !
> c'est bon ?   *



Ca brûle.


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Qui a dit "... Dans un incendie, entre un Rembrandt et un chat, je sauverais le chat.     ?

 a  Pablo Picasso   
 b  Alberto Giacometti 
 c  Piet Mondrian 

Réponse :  ici 

Mais je pense que ce qui est important c'est de savoir pourquoi il a dit ça !

Qu'en penses-tu, toi ? oui toi qui lit le post en ce moment ! Tu vas parler oui ? ! Allez PARLE !! Dis mio avnt que hje ne rcaque !




_Excusez bonpat, on l'emmène à Saint-Anne. pin-pon !, pin-pon !, pin-pon !_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

_Ici Ste Anne. Bien reçu le colis. Je ne sais pas à quoi vous l'avez utilisé, mais il est dans un bien triste état. Plus possible d'en tirer grand chose!_


----------



## bonpat (29 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Qui a dit "... Dans un incendie, entre un Rembrandt et un chat, je sauverais le chat.     ?
> 
> a  Pablo Picasso
> b  Alberto Giacometti
> ...


"Que d'humour, que de finesse, que de subtilité ... !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
anntraxh


----------

